# Cherry Grove Pier



## fivesalimit (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey all;
Heading down to NMB in 3 weeks. Reading some of local post and seen not good remarks for CGP. We are staying less than 100 yard from pier which is 1st for me. Usually have to get up and drive...which I am not afraid of. Taking my son out fishing since he is old enough. We both LMB fish, I go in the salt every opportunity I get, usually at OBX. This trip:
Looking to get my son on fish doesn't matter what type...just fish..pinfish will be fine...what to I need to get for bait and rigs?

Me; I will be throwing Gotcha and Kastmasters to anything that bites. Best colors?

If Cherry Grove is not the place to be, is Apache better? They seem about the same in prices to pier fish.
Would it be more enjoyable and productive off the surf Cherry Grove?

On big budget this year for the beach fishing so anything would be of great help.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

for pinfish use no 6 or no 8 hooks on a 2 hook bottom rig. any bait works; they will sometimes bite bare gold hooks

got-cha= red and white or red and chartuese for bluefish and spanish mackerel


----------



## fivesalimit (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Bluefish.


----------



## fivesalimit (Jul 13, 2011)

Which pier is the longest in the Grand strand of MB...mean out into the water.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Apache


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Rates at apache pier is 8.50 per person over 12 years old. The price for under 12 is 4.00 with a paying adult. With the passes you are allowed to bring 2 rods each. there is a 2.00 dollar parking fee. these passes are good for all day which is 6am til midnight. Seven days a week. 

From what i hear cherry grove charges 1.50 per person plus 6.00 per rod to go fishing on their pier, along with 5.00 dollars for parking.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

$5 for parking? must be during summer months only, I'm usually down there in October and the parking is free. However, this year neither of us can get off in October, so it's a later date--past fishing time, I fear..Christmas week.
Ah well..there's a pool and lazy river where we'll be staying..and always plenty of fun at Fat Harolds.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

#6 or #4 hooks with bites of shrimp should catch something. Might be a blacktip pup, might be a whiting, pinfish, ect. I'd try Apache since it's the closest. My friend has fished CG the last few days with next to nothing biting. 
Have fun.


----------



## fivesalimit (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks All...Just looking to have fun, maybe catch some fish w/o all the BS


----------



## chessieohio (Jul 25, 2011)

Let me know how you do...Ill be there the week of Aug. 13


----------

